# The couch000 Theater Build



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys. As always I appreciate any help and information given.

We have an unfinished room in our basement that was/is an exercise room. We are going to turn this into a home theater room and were going to try and keep the exercise equipment in there but I don't think there is going to be enough room so we may just put our eliptical machine in there. We want it to be kind of a dedicated theater room for me and the misses and a room where the kids can play wii and ps3 while mommy and daddy are upstairs watching the home theater in the den/kitchen area. Because right now the kitchen/den area gets monopolized by the kids. 

I have attached a couple pics and a couple of real bad, primitive, drawings to give you guys an idea on what I was thinking. The room is approximately 22' x 13'. I was going to put the tv and equipment on the long wall due to doors and layout of the room but have some questions regarding placement and wiring for speakers and subs.

While the walls are open I want to make sure I pre-wire for anything (and everything) in the future. I will start out with a 5.1 setup but want to wire for a future 7.1 setup. 

The main questions I have is with subwoofer placement. I will have one subwoofer to start and eventually want to go to two. I was thinking about placing the subwoofer in front of the room to start of with, maybe next to the tv stand with the main speakers set about 2 ft. or so from the tv stand. Would this be the best spot for one subwoofer or would it be better against a side wall. When I go to 2 subwoofers I was going to place one on the left side wall towards the front and the second one on the left wall towards to back to even out the bass and response. At least this is what I've read is the best thing to do. Next option is to put both next to the tv stand.

Next question is the placement of the surround sound speakers. I have read that the best placement is a couple feet behind the listening area and about 5'-6' above the listening area. We haven't decided on furniture yet but the main listening position will probably be a couple recliners centered in the room and about 10' from the tv (I'm guessing). So I was going to wire for the surround sound speakers to be a couple feet behind the listening area and the middle speakers (for 7.1) to be directly to the side of the listening area. I was also going to pre-wire for the back speakers for 7.1 to be behind the listening area.

Current equipment list is:

Panasonic 50" Plasma (720p)
Denon 1611 AVR
Polk S10 Floorstanding Speakers (29"x12"x10")
Polk CS10 Center Channel
Polk Monitor 30 Surround Sound Speakers
PS3 for games and blu-ray
wii
PA-120 Subwoofer

I was also planning on running an HDMI connection from the tv to receiver, HDMI from PS3 to receiver, and HDMI from Cable Box to receiver. Is this all I need? I'm somewhat new to HDMI and have mostly used component cables but I think that's it isn't it? Everything will be run through the wall and terminated on base plates so there won't be wires running along the ground. Anything I've missed there?

Does it sound like I'm (mostly) on the right track? Again, any help or feedback is greatly appreciated.

Back of the room:









Front of the room:









Primitive Layout:


















Direct Links to primitive drawings:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/couchtato/Requisition001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/couchtato/Requisition002.jpg


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Do yourself a favor - run conduit everywhere.

Also, I would recommend running at least 2 pcs of Cat5/6 to any place there is equipment. Networking is only going to become more important in everything. 

Run another piece of Cat 5 to the front of the room from the equpment rack for an IR repeater eye and plan for a cable to your light controller if you'd ever want to do remote control macros including lighting.

Bryan


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

bpape said:


> Do yourself a favor - run conduit everywhere.
> 
> Also, I would recommend running at least 2 pcs of Cat5/6 to any place there is equipment. Networking is only going to become more important in everything.
> 
> ...


Hi Bryan. Thanks for the quick reply. I am not really familiar with the need for Cat 5/6 cable but can certainly understand why networking, in general, is/will become important in the future. I won't have an equipment rack per se but I will have tv stand with all my equipment in it. When you say run Cat 5/6 to all equipment what exactly do you mean? I just don't know if I would ever have the need to control the lights from a remote but you never know.

Are there some links or information you can provide regarding the need for networking and the benefits? I'm always ready to learn.  Sorry, just not familiar with this side of it.

Also, should I run conduit for the speaker cables? I was just planning to tie them to the studs in the ceiling. There will be an opening to the ceiling from the storage area behind a couple of the walls. I was planning to run a conduit from the bottom of the tv stand to where the tv will be mounted on the wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm just saying that more and more equipment is going to become network enabled. Right now, things like the Oppo DVD players have network connections for firmware upgrades and pulling Netflix movies from the web into the player to stream. 

As more devices become network aware, they'll be easier to integrate into a computer controlled system. 

There are remote control systems that are network enabled allowing the repeater to be addressed from a web page so you can use your smart phone, iPad, etc. as a remote. The IR blaster/repeater has an IP address that can be directly controlled in this way.

Of course, running lots of conduit always allows changes to cabling when something fails, when standards change, etc. If you're doing a projector, I'd run conduit to that too certainly. You never know what the next video connector will be and you really don't want to have to rip up drywall.

Lots more to come.

Bryan


----------



## RVAtheater (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm curious too about your comment on what you mean by running the wires to these devices. Should you run Cat6 to the light switches or outlets? Or just to the projector or electronic devices. I'm assuming that in order to run the lights you would have to run that Cat6 cable from the switch to a wiring hub. Like a huge switch panel? Any suggestions on how to keep them separated and labeled?

Also, would you suggest to just pull the wire and leave it behind the outlet/switch device or do you need to put them inside another outlet box for later use? I'm not exactly sure how you connect the Cat6 to these switches but some help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No Cat 6 to lighting or switches. The only thing you might need would be something to tie to an IR emitter if you want the IR repeater system to control lighting. What I was talking about more was the Projector, Receiver, DVD player, etc.

You'd also be wise to allow for at least 1 Cat6 run somewhere close to the seating for use with an external gaming system - but then you'd have to have an HDMI run back to the receiver too. Even without a gaming system, would be nice to wired internet for use in the seating area. The ability to display computer screens on the system would be another reason to potentially add HDMI or DVI outlet close to the seating.

All a matter of how far you want to go and what sort of capabilities you want.

Bryan


----------



## RVAtheater (Jan 6, 2011)

I hear ya. With a new construction its the sky is the limit....well that and a money tree out back. 

I'm planning on having 2-3 HDMI cables in my riser but not sure whether we are going to put them on the back or front of the riser. It just depends on how the cables will run from the chairs so not to get a messy cabling situation going. I'm already running power behind my chairs anyway so we are also going to add power to the front of the riser so plugging items in wont be a hassle. Outlets and 12/2 wire are pretty cheap.

To my projector we cut (2): 1-1/2" holes from the location of the equipment to the projector. Someone had recomended running "smurf tube" at 1-1/4" diameter with DVI, 2-HDMI, RCA, and Component in one of the holes and then having the other hole open for expansion in the future. Seemed reasonable so that is how we are going with it. We already have the power outlet up there but I do need to add another power outlet for my screen in case I want that motorized. 

I noticed your comments on the seat and room layout and would love for you to take a look at my post with my layout. At this point we are just working with what we have and hoping to have ultimate connectivity for everything now and future without a lot of rework. My issue is I need to do more research on the whole RF connectivity. I know I'll need new switches that are made for the RF feature but is there more to it? I swear I saw something that had Cat5/6 wire to everything and it looked incredibly expensive. 

Anyway, thanks so much for the help! I really wish I had the full 24' room that this theater offers with the spillover room but we just don't have that ability. Its hard but I'm hoping we can get a flexible design that is well thought out and offers ability to all that we want with movies, sports, and entertainment.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

post a link to your design post please and i'll be hapy to take a look.

Bryan


----------



## RVAtheater (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you. I certainly don't want to hijack this gentleman's thread but mine is the "RVAtheater construction..." under this forum. The link is: h

ttp://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/37862-rva-theater-construction.html


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

RVAtheater said:


> I'm curious too about your comment on what you mean by running the wires to these devices. Should you run Cat6 to the light switches or outlets? Or just to the projector or electronic devices. I'm assuming that in order to run the lights you would have to run that Cat6 cable from the switch to a wiring hub. Like a huge switch panel? Any suggestions on how to keep them separated and labeled?
> 
> Also, would you suggest to just pull the wire and leave it behind the outlet/switch device or do you need to put them inside another outlet box for later use? I'm not exactly sure how you connect the Cat6 to these switches but some help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I also have some of these same questions. The framing is almost complete in the room so I need to make some final decisions before we start hanging the drywall. I have looked at some ht networking sites but some of them seem to go "overboard" a bit with all this stuff. I can understand it to a certain extent but in my case, right now, I don't know that it's all needed in this one room. 

As mentioned, I will probably have a tv stand under the mounted plasma and then a projector screen that will pull down over the plasma for movies and maybe sports. I don't have it in my budget to have an electric screen or anything like that but down the road I might. Since I will have a tv stand and all my equipment will be centered in the room should I run Cat5 from a main "hub" to all equipment and just leave the cat5 unterminated behind the wall in a wall plate? I will also run cat5 to the projector in the ceiling. I have read that I should run (2) cat5 cables to the projector. Is this the case for other equipment also? I figure I will try and run conduit for future needs anyway but the more I can do up front the better.

I was debating putting the equipment behind one of the walls and hiding it but just not sure. One downside of that is that the location would also be used as storage and probably wouldn't be the cleanest, most organized space down the road. The other downside is I don't want to necessarily have to walk through a small narrow space to get to the equipment each time I change a game or blu ray. I also don't think having the equipment in another part of the room "showing" makes sense either. Sooo, I more than likely will just have the tv stand as mentioned above. 

The main cable tv cable for the entire house comes into part of that storage area and that's where I thought I would terminate all the cat5 and make that the main hub for the network.

Don't know if all that makes sense but I hope I'm on the right track.

The other thing I need to look into "fast" is soundproofing. I think I'm gonna call soundproofingcompany.com about the green glue and my particular situation. I don't know that I need to sound proof the walls as much as the ceiling but I want to make sure I do what I can given my budget so I can actually enjoy this room how it's supposed to be enjoyed. 

Hope to have some updated pics in a day or two.

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Would be best to put your questions in your own thread to keep both threads easier to read and easier to keep things together about which room we're discussing.

In general, having a distribution hub in a closet isn't a bad idea at all as long as you can get to it the few times it would be required to add additional things as needed.

Network cabling can be run long distances but it's obviously also nice to have a central location from a cost perspective. Also keep in mind that at times, when the network goes down. you may have to reset the router and cable modem to allow it to re-sync with your ISP.

Bryan


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Need some help and some opinions on the couch build from you guys.

I haven't fully decided on where to put the screen, equipment, etc. The framing is just about done and my wife and I put some chairs in the room and sat in a few positions to get an idea of what it would be like.

I can't decide which wall to put the tv, projector screen, equipment, and speakers. I wanted to have the 50" plasma mounted on the wall with a projector screen coming down over it for movies, sports, and occasional gaming. I was going to have a tv stand below the tv to put the equipment in and put the center channel on top of it (about 24"-28" off the ground) and have the floor standing speakers to the side of the projector screen when it is down. I was thinking about putting in a 100 sq. in. projector screen.

If I put the equipment on this wall it's not centered and I don't have quite enough room to put the floor standing speakers (mains) to the side of the pj screen. They would need to be below the screen at the very edge. The advantages of this positioning is that the room is longer (19' vs. 13') and I could probably put a larger pj screen in compared to the other walls.

Here's the view:










The next option is on one of the long walls. The advantage of this wall is that I have room to put my equipment and the pj screen how I would like. Disadvantage is that the surround speakers should be placed where doors open and I'm not sure I would have an optimal placement. They would need to be placed either on the back wall only a few feet from the listening area and angled 180 degrees inward or about 3-5' in front of the listening areas (they wouldn't be behind the listeners or to the side). I have contemplated ceiling speakers but just really don't want to go that route. The wife likes this option because she thinks it makes the room look bigger watching from under the duct. The room kinda opens up when looking out from the under the duct. She also likes the fact that you would be able to see the screen/tv from the main door when it's open.

Here's the view from the main entrance door (where the surround speakers should go):










Next option is the opposite wall from the previous wall. Again this is one of the long walls and would allow me to set up my equipment how I would like and allow the surround speakers to be mounted correctly at the back of the room- no doors to worry about. The disadvantage of this wall is that the tv and pj screen would have to be mounted below a duct and is about 1' lower than the rest of the ceiling. It's about 7' tall up to the duct. I thought about mounting an Optoma GT700 about 1' from the edge of the duct so I thought that would look ok. The studs in the picture below are actually being re-worked so they are closer to the duct so the ceiling will be opened up 3-4 more inches. Which I think will make a nice difference. The wife doesn't like this position because you are sitting in the more open area looking into the lower ceiling area. 

Here's the view:










My choice right now is option 3 because it gives me the optimal layout for equipment. I would rather have optimal sound. My only concern is mounting the pj screen under the duct- although the framing is being re-worked so it won't come down as low. Should that be any concern? Hoping for some suggestions from the experts. 

Thanks!! Sorry to be so long-winded.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The soffit shouldn't be a big deal unless you run into a problem with the beam of the PJ due to how deep the soffit is. Option 2 just sounds like a non-starter in general.

Option 1, sounds better overall except for the lack of left to right symmetry. What about the wall opposite this one?


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

bpape said:


> The soffit shouldn't be a big deal unless you run into a problem with the beam of the PJ due to how deep the soffit is. Option 2 just sounds like a non-starter in general.
> 
> Option 1, sounds better overall except for the lack of left to right symmetry. What about the wall opposite this one?


Thanks for the reply bpape. I think what I have decided to do is go with option one. It's hard to see in the picture but there is a door on the left side of the wall. I am going to have our builder move that door to the wall on the left. The edge of the door will be about 1' from the main wall and will give me the room needed to put the mains in the correct position and still allow the door to open. The door goes into a storage closet so it will be closed all the time anyway. 

We are also having our builder increase the ceiling height about 6" where the duct is. The framing will be right up against the duct where as now it's about 6" below it so it will give the ceiling a somewhat more uniform look across the main wall. There will be enough room vertically to put a screen across the whole wall. We will bring it down about 9-12" from the ceiling so there will be about 1' of the screen that will extend under the duct.

Oh yeah, there is a pole in the middle of the room on the other end of the room so that wall isn't an option. 

Here is a mock-up of what I think the wall will look like.


----------

